# Disable/modify DVD VIM restriction



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

My daughter likes to watch DVD's on long road trips (truth be told, I like her to watch them, too), but at speeds anything above 6mph right now she can't. I've found this page that outlines a procedure for effectively (if not actually) disabling the 6 mph limit. My questions are:

I'm not sure if the car has 2G, 3G or some other multiple of G nav. Will this work on a 2015 A3 with MMI Nav+?
Anyone have any experience with that procedure? Did it go smoothly?
If not, does anyone know a procedure to eliminate the speed limit to watch DVD's?

TIA


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The best (and legal) solution is one of those seat-back screens connected to a separate DVD player. This gives you back the use of the dashboard display and makes it much easier for a back seat occupant to see the screen.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm well aware of legalities; I'm also well aware that we have had for nearly a decade an in-dash DVD player that works at all speeds.

I'm not trying to be snarky (it does come somewhat naturally though), but your post - though perhaps well-intentioned - wasn't very helpful.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

At this point since the A3 is so new in the USA, you might have a hard time finding the VCDS coding to enable VIM on english forums. The MMI on the A3 does not fall into the category of MMI 2G or 3G/Basic/High/Plus so I wouldnt use those codes.

I am almost certain if you start searching the german forums, you'll come across the requisite values. In either case, its just a matter of some coding.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

:thumbup: Thanks.

I've not spoken German in 20 years.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

I speak english and french, but would be totally lost without google chrome auto-translating all my Audi/VW deutsche forum snooping.

Im only on the 2nd rosetta stone lesson for german thus far before I head over in october


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> I speak english and french, but would be totally lost without google chrome auto-translating all my Audi/VW deutsche forum snooping.


*off the see if there's a FF plug-in*



> Im only on the 2nd rosetta stone lesson for german thus far before I head over in october


As long as you don't ask anyone if they have a bird, you should be OK. :screwy:

/There is a Google Translate plug-in for FF!


----------



## rbobbydray (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey Rabbit; Did you ever find an answer? I just got a 2015 A3 and have the same problem...

Thanks.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Sadly, no. Truth be told, I pulled a Millennial, and gave up as soon as an easy answer wasn't handed to me.


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

RossTech have stated that they are not going to allow this to be completed via VCDS. At this time the only known method is via VagCan Pro (VCP).


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

mike3141 said:


> The best (and legal) solution is one of those seat-back screens connected to a separate DVD player. This gives you back the use of the dashboard display and makes it much easier for a back seat occupant to see the screen.


Yeah why don't you just bring her to the movies or drive 6 mph the whole trip? 

/snark off


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

http://www.emmanueledesign.com/coll...eo-in-motion-for-audi-mmi-unlock-dvd-playback

this


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

RyanA3 said:


> http://www.emmanueledesign.com/coll...eo-in-motion-for-audi-mmi-unlock-dvd-playback
> 
> this





On the one hand, .

On the other, I'm not 100% comfortable letting an unknown entity modify my car through the OBD port.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

How does this thing "lock" to the vehicle, is it preprogrammed with your car's ECU #?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> On the one hand, .
> 
> On the other, I'm not 100% comfortable letting an unknown entity modify my car through the OBD port.



I am familiar with the outfit. Legit.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Chimera said:


> How does this thing "lock" to the vehicle, is it preprogrammed with your car's ECU #?


I'm completely just guessing here, but it is probably using the same communication protocol VCDS/etc use, and either reads and writes the long coding, or sets specific adaptation channels to change this.. since it's using that protocol, it can read the VIN and module serial #s, and use any or all of them to lock it to a specific car (VIN is probably best to use, because the most common reason you'd need to re-use it on a single car is if a module is replaced..)

That also means someone with VCDS could probably do a before/after auto-scan and adaptation map and figure out what they changed.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I figured it wouldn't have write-back capability, but I don't see why it couldn't. It's smart to monetize this kind of a la cart programming change (though unfortunate for us due to cost).


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

being a millennial I guess I just get my information faster so go to Kufatec UK not OEM(closed my doors but didn't tell anyone)Plus and order the VIM dongle. Now to make me feel better, this is not recommended and you have a high likelihood of getting into an accident or killing someone crossing the street so now I feel better


----------

